

The first 100W equivalent LED bulb. - AndrewDucker
http://eon.businesswire.com/news/eon/20110517005723/en/Lighting/LED-bulb/LIGHTFAIR

======
mooism2
How much power does it draw?

What's the price?

When will I be able to buy it down my local Wilkinsons?

